# Is he an American Chinchilla rabbit?



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

According to another website, Nibbles looks like an American Chinchilla rabbit. Is this correct?







If not, can someone please tell me what breed he is?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flashy (Jul 25, 2009)

Have you got a picture that shows all of him? Also, how much does he weigh?

Whatever he is he is beautiful


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is another pic:




I'm not sure how much he weighs, we need a new battery for our weighing machine thingy. xD


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 25, 2009)

Nibbles is adorable and BIG.

Boy lots of Bunny their to Love:heartbeat:.

Has he jumped over his pen yet?

I look forward to seeing more pictures of him.

Susan anic::weee:


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 25, 2009)

I never heard of a 'chinchilla bunny'. So I googled the breed, from what the website i'm reading tells me, and the pictures.. he definitly is one. They consider is a 'oversized chinchilla' .. which is true.. jus a diffrent species. 

Chinchilla Bunny

This breed is like a dream come true...:biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 25, 2009)

Stockton was a Chincilla mini-rex and Peter is a large Chincilla--8 pounds. The only difference from your Nibbles is that they both looked like someone used a highlighter on their ears and eyebrows. The main part of the coat is identical.


----------



## paul2641 (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh isn't he oh so cute!


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks guys,
Yeah, I read in a book that chinchilla was just a color for rabbits, but I googled it and found out that it was a breed! I wanted to be sure though.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 25, 2009)

Many breeds and mixed breeds can be Chinchilla in color. The American Chins are very, veryrare, so it's unlikely that your rabbit is a purebred American Chin - but not completely impossible. 

http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/americanchinchilla.html


Pam


----------



## clevername (Jul 25, 2009)

Don't forget that there are three varieties of Chinchilla rabbit as well: Standard (max 7 1/2 lbs), American (max 12lbs) and Giant (max 16lbs). The American Chinchilla is endangered, the Giant is on the American Livestock Conservancy's watch list.

I have seen American Chins go as pets before, but Pam's right they are just so rare.


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 28, 2009)

I got our weight machine thing to work, and he weighs exactly 12 pounds.


----------



## wooly_queen (Jul 28, 2009)

Is it possible that he is a chin flemish? Does that ever happen? lol


----------



## pamnock (Jul 29, 2009)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Is it possible that he is a chin flemish? Does that ever happen? lol



Yes - they are called "light grays". The rabbit in the photo is a little small to be a Flemish "Giant". It's most likely a mix breed.

Pam


----------



## Nibbles96 (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, well thanks guys!  It really doesn't matter to me what breed Nibbles is, but I was just curious anyway. Maybe I'll do a little more research to find out what mixed breeds he is, if he is a mix.


----------



## loppalove (Jul 29, 2009)

omg i love him!!!!!!!!!!


----------

